# Size and dimensions of a cavalry base?



## kiro the avenger!

So I just bought a horse man off of bits and kits, and despite my endless checks I forgot to buy the cavalry base 
So short of buying another with P&P I'll just make my own

But I've never gotten cav. Before so what's their base size?

Thanks


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

50mm x 25mm


----------



## kiro the avenger!

Right thanks, I presume that's 2 small tiles of the movement trays... I play lizard men for a bit so have a couple


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

It is equivalent to two larger infantry bases (WoC, &c.).


----------

